# Cypripedium Ulla Silkens



## Hakone (May 11, 2009)




----------



## CodPaph (May 11, 2009)

very very nice great bloom, magnific


----------



## John M (May 11, 2009)

Yay, reginae hybrids!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 11, 2009)

I can't believe how white it is! Awesome!


----------



## biothanasis (May 11, 2009)

Cool!!! Very beautiful!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2009)

Nice, what is the cross?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2009)

So sweet. I love the spots.


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2009)




----------



## parvi_17 (May 12, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Nice, what is the cross?



flavum x reginae.


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2009)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2009)

Ooo, nice pale one - you got lucky!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> flavum x reginae.



THanx!


----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2009)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2009)

That's amazing!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2009)

What a beauty! Thanks for the pics


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2009)

Mmmmmmm, creamy! :drool:


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2009)

This one is amazing! I've never seen a white one like that before! Has it been bred for that, or is a just a fluke that some turn out white?


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Nic (May 16, 2009)

Hakone said:


>



5 stars


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2009)

Fantastic....


----------

